
Gene Wilder, dead at 83 - gregorymichael
https://twitter.com/APEntertainment/status/770340136311779332
======
unfunco
When I was about seven years old my grandfather took me to a Sunday market and
bought me Blazing Saddles on VHS, it was the first time I understood what
comedy was (at seven, my laughter mainly came from watching the campfire-
farting scene) and it wasn't until much later I understood the comedy behind
the racism. From then on, on every trip to the market, I would come home with
a new and increasingly crude VHS (a few weeks after he introduced me to the
Young Ones, and then Bottom) – he seemed to find humour in giving me things
that he knew would annoy my mother.

Despite being born in the eighties, and in the United Kingdom, I still grew up
on the comedy of Mel Brooks, Gene Wilder, Richard Pryor. I'm going to miss
Gene Wilder, just as I miss Pryor.

